# sony ss-u421av



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Went by a consignment shop looking around and seen these 3 way floor speakers sony ss-u421av for 35 dollars for pair don't know much about them are they worth buying.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Wouldn't hurt to talk them down further, but if the cones, surrounds and enclosures are intact, they should be worth 35 clams.

What are you going to be using them for?


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

My speaker situation is poor so probably fronts


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I think they will do just fine.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

After about 20 minutes of searching...I see at best;

Sealed Enclosure
Based on best guesses, the woofer seems to based on an older design. Most woofers, epecially sony based are not that design anymore. No ridges, or at least narrower now days.

3 way Speaker

1" tweeter
3" mid-driver
7"+ woofer

Now these measurements are all best guesses based on a photo on Google

55-60hz-20khz is my best guess for the freq range.

For 25$ though they should work fine. better than either satellite speakers, or tv speakers...but I would take a listen to other speakers on similar material, movie, music etc...and in the future replace them with something you know more. but at the moment seem like a fine set of speakers.

Enjoy them


----------



## lanayapiper (Oct 6, 2012)

JQueen said:


> Went by a consignment shop looking around and seen these 3 way floor speakers sony ss-u421av for 35 dollars for pair don't know much about them are they worth buying.


The 3 way floor speakers sony ss-u421av for $35 is a good buy. I've seen a lot of similar 2nd hand items and some are about $40-$50. If the condition is good, then I suggest you grab them! :bigsmile:


----------



## Dub King (Aug 10, 2012)

Sony's speakers are quite decent these days, the tweeter (Nano Fine balanced dome tweeter) is used across the board by Sony for their home and car audio lines and has no obvious flaws. Those towers are reasonably efficient and should be able to pump out some bass. At that price they are a steal so go for it. Your receiver is nice, I think you'll be as pleasantly surprised as I have been when feeding Sony speakers enough power.


----------

